
Explicitly Conditioned Melody Generation - lerch
http://www.musicinformatics.gatech.edu/publication/explicitly-conditioned-melody-generation/
======
bobbiechen
Here's a quick link to their examples of the melodies generated:
[http://bgenchel.github.io/ecmg/results.html](http://bgenchel.github.io/ecmg/results.html)

------
peapicker
Direct link to paper: [http://www.musicinformatics.gatech.edu/wp-
content_nondefault...](http://www.musicinformatics.gatech.edu/wp-
content_nondefault/uploads/2019/06/Genchel-et-al.-2019-Explicitly-Conditioned-
Melody-Generation-A-Case-S.pdf)

